# Please help me i think my dog is deaf



## madpoison (Dec 16, 2010)

I own an 8 week old German Shepherd/Alsastion.

Its in complete good health and interacting well with the other dog i have. 
One fear i do have is that its deaf.

when its playing, eating, sleeping, drinking, or just laying about and I clap my hands, call its name, whistle and click my fingers and it doesnt look at me at all, nor does its ears move. this is what makes me suspicious its deaf.
I took it to the vets last week who couldnt find any problems in the ear exam but said it couldnt be sure if its deaf.

HOWEVER, in a controlled experiment, my sister sat in the living room with the two dogs and kept their attention. I went out into the hall closing the living room door and then waited two minutes.. and then opened and closed the front door... and my sister reported the dog immediately looked at the sitting room door and moaned.
Also...me and my sister were eating sweets, i got my sister to keep its attention..then i ruffled the wrapper behind it and it turned immediately to me.

Can anyone tell me if it has hearing difficulties or if it is just selective hearing and a behaviour issue.

PLEASE PLEASE HELP

you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are really concerned, you should ask the vet to send the dog to a specialist to perform a hearing test. Does the dog have any reaction when someone rings the doorbell or knocks? Does the dog react when you get food out of the cupboard, rustle biscuit wrappers, etc? Have you tried a noise the dog is not used to, like a bell rung out of sight of the dog? 

There are aids to help train deaf dogs, such as vibration collars, but your vet should be getting more involved.

Is your dog a male or female?


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi,congrats on your puppy.
It can be very hard to diagnose a deaf puppy when there are other dogs in the same house,because they learn to work off the other dog.
There can also be different levels of deafness,some are deaf to high or low noises etc.
I would ask your vet to perform a full hearing test,this should give you a better idea.
There are some good deaf dog websites which may help you if your pup is deaf.
If your pup is deaf,it can still lead a normal life,it will work off your other dog,they learn hand sygnals well in puppyhood and your pup will know no different,so try not to treat it too differently,obviously safety is something you will have to look at,make sure it is in a safe enclosed garden or on a lead when out etc etc.

How does your other dog react to the pup?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I had a very similar experience with an 8 week old Border Collie puppy several years ago.
We fetched her on the Friday evening and by Saturday lunch-time I was absolutely convinced she was deaf. Like your puppy, she just didn't react to my calling, clicking, etc.
I asked a friend (experienced Border Collie breeder) to come round and give her opinion and she was also fairly convinced the pup was indeed deaf.
The next step was to ring my vet and we duly trouped over there on the Saturday afternoon. Having examined her and carried out a few tests, his reaction was "well she might be laid back and possibly pig ignorant but I can assure you she certainly isn't deaf...."
Most of my collies had been farm bred and raised in barns. This particular bitch was raised in the breeder's house and was very used to children, people, washing machines, hoovers, etc. etc. and very well socialised by the time I got her.

Could that be the answer with your puppy?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Perhaps see if you can train a response to its name??
Use tasty treats and get it to look at you when you call its name and reward it.
It may be that your puppy just doesnt find you as interesting as eating, sleeping and playing yet!!


----------



## madpoison (Dec 16, 2010)

Bearpaw said:


> Hi,congrats on your puppy.
> It can be very hard to diagnose a deaf puppy when there are other dogs in the same house,because they learn to work off the other dog.
> There can also be different levels of deafness,some are deaf to high or low noises etc.
> I would ask your vet to perform a full hearing test,this should give you a better idea.
> ...


Hi there, the vet done tests with the dog and said she cant be certain if it is deaf or not.
Thanks for the advice if the pup is deaf, i certainly will give it the best life i can
the other dog reacts well with the pup and has horse play with it regularly


----------



## madpoison (Dec 16, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> If you are really concerned, you should ask the vet to send the dog to a specialist to perform a hearing test. Does the dog have any reaction when someone rings the doorbell or knocks? Does the dog react when you get food out of the cupboard, rustle biscuit wrappers, etc? Have you tried a noise the dog is not used to, like a bell rung out of sight of the dog?
> 
> There are aids to help train deaf dogs, such as vibration collars, but your vet should be getting more involved.
> 
> Is your dog a male or female?


if u read the full post it does react to a door opening and a rustle of a biscuit wrappers, it just seems to ignore me when i clap my hands loud or call its name or whistle etc etc


----------



## madpoison (Dec 16, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Perhaps see if you can train a response to its name??
> Use tasty treats and get it to look at you when you call its name and reward it.
> It may be that your puppy just doesnt find you as interesting as eating, sleeping and playing yet!!


hey catz4m8z, i hope that it is just finding me not interesting lol but that was my inital thoughts when it reacts to biscuit wrappers and the front door opening etc just doesnt react to its name or whistling or clapping hands


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

could he/her just be responding to vibrations rather than sound? 

I would ask the vet to do a thorough examination.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

A german shepherd is an alsation 

Get the vet to do a proper examination. By the sounds of it he was being half hearted.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

madpoison said:


> Hi there, the vet done tests with the dog and said she cant be certain if it is deaf or not.
> Thanks for the advice if the pup is deaf, i certainly will give it the best life i can
> the other dog reacts well with the pup and has horse play with it regularly


Does your pup listen when your older dog tells it off? and have you noticed it 'following' what your other dog does?
If you have any doubts(and i feel you may have,hence the thread) i would go back to the vet and see if you can get a proper hearing test done.They can do a test (sorry dont know the name of it offhand) which is similar to what they do for babies and attach probes etc.It would be helpful to know at an early age,so you can begin hand sygnals and extra training.
Some pups can be born with hearing problems but grow out of them as the ear canal grows.If you do think your pup may have hearing issues,please remember not to startle it,as a frightened/startled pup can react aggressively,try and give it plenty of warning you are going to stroke it etc.Allow it to 'see' you before you ask it to do something.
I hope you get some answers,but do remember that even if it does have some kind of hearing problem,it will adjust,and so will you and it will be a happy normal dog with the correct training.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

pardon......................................


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

I would suggest you get your pup BAER hearing tested. It is specialised so not available everywhere but is accurate and much easier to do with a puppy rather than an adult dog

Here is a a list of centres that offer the test, hopefully one is nearish to you

ANIMAL HEALTH TRUST: Centre For Small Animal Studies, Lanwades Park, Kentford, Newmarket, Suffolk, CB8 7UU 
Telephone (01638) 552700) Fax (01638) 555600 
Clinics Monday, Wednesday & Friday mornings - however the Animal Health Trust prides itself on being flexible and will try to accommodate those wishing to have BAER tests at other times. 


THE SMALL ANIMAL HOSPITAL, 
Bearsden Road, 
Bearsden Glasgow 
G61 1QH 

Phone 0141 3305848 

This is a department of Glasgow University and a Dr Anderson is in charge. 


THE HEARING ASSESSMENT CLINIC: 
Kate McMorris 
The Hearing Assessment Clinic, Sandown Veterinary Group, Frost Lane, Hythe, Southampton, Hants SO4 6NG Phone 02380 842237 


CRANMORE VETERINARY REFERRALS: 
Cranmore Veterinary Centre, 
140 Chester Road, Childer Thornton, S. Wirral, Ch66 1QN, Tel:0151 339 9141
Appointments for testing at almost any time. Judith Skerritt 


CHURCH FARM VETERINARY CLINIC: 
Neston Road, Willaston S. Wiral CH64 2TL 
Clinics held in KENT as required. 
G.C.Skerritt, BVSc, DipECVN, FRCVS, RCVS & European Specialist in Veterinary Neurology 
For details and appointments contact:0151-327-1885. 


Mr Pitt-Boydell, THE ANIMAL MEDICAL CENTRE 
511 Wilbraham Rd Chorlton Manchester M21 0UB 
Phone 0161 881 3329 

Nina Snowden 
Hearing Clinic 
Scarsdale Veterinary Hospital 
6 Witham Close, Hilton, Derbyshire DE65 5JR 
Tel: 01283 732999


----------

